# Friday 3/2 Whatsit



## 480sparky (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## baturn (Mar 2, 2012)

Your new drapes?


----------



## Markw (Mar 2, 2012)

These are getting incredibly difficult to guess!  I really need to get my foot in the door here. 

Mark


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 2, 2012)

Galvanized steel...pay up sucka!!


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 2, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Galvanized steel...pay up sucka!!



Corrugated at that... I still can't figure out what it's actually a part of...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 2, 2012)

baturn said:


> Your new drapes?



Yea.  I gotta keep the zombie hordes out.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 2, 2012)

looks like some kind of corrugated roof flashing or something...although it might be like the corrugated portion of a vent elbow like for a gas furnace or waterheater...


----------



## Desi (Mar 2, 2012)

a vent


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 3, 2012)

It is galvanized metal - my guess would be a metal trash can.


----------



## cguron (Mar 3, 2012)

corrugated steel sheet, perhaps galvanized.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2012)

Hint:

You clean with this.


----------



## Desi (Mar 3, 2012)

A washboard?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2012)

Desi said:


> A washboard?








I have 4 of 'em in my laundry room


----------

